

Ask HN: Rest server project suggestions - adam419

Hey everyone,<p>I&#x27;m looking for project ideas to practice building back-end services and was wondering if anyone had any ideas for relatively nontrivial projects?<p>Mostly looking to get my hands dirty building Java API&#x27;s that serve JSON, or could power a ruby web app, etc.<p>Thanks for any suggestions!
======
tomFromIEEE
I have a few projects that require advanced back-end components. Most
orchestrate requests across multiple providers - so there's actually a lot of
work. I work at a non-profit, but we pay...I'm on skype as tom.p.griffin.

